# Software Crossover with Xonar DGX



## StabMe (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey!

The question is related to a soundcard feature, so i iope i am posting in a right section. 

I have a Asus Xonar DGX sound card, which is pce-e based, 5.1 card. I want to use it to set up a 2.1 system. I have a stereo speaker system with its own integrated amp and a subwoofer with an amp. Both do not have crossovers in them. So i decided to use this card to set up a crossover and on top of that use some room correction EQing.

I installed VSThost to do the crossover/eq thing, but i can only find one stereo output channel while i expected to see 3 pairs, since it is a 5.1 card. Before that, i used M-Audio FireWire 410 and i was always able to use any of its outputs from a DAW software. I guess, i am missing something about cheap consumer grade 5.1 cards.

My question is - is there a way i can use at least 4 channels inside a software similar to VSTHost and send different sound to those channels? Or should switch to another card?

On another hand, there is a dedicated LFE/Ctr output in that card. Maybe, i somehow can use that output for my 2.1 setup? Simply setup a crossover through a software that comes with the card?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

My guess is that the soundcard driver needs to support ASIO...try downloading the free ASIO driver and experiment with that

http://www.asio4all.com/


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Also consider using JRIVER as a media streaming software - It has massive support and tweaks for multichannel speaker systems...


----------

